# Gastric Bypass journey (long)



## Karen

For roughly 40 years I've tried everything and, as my last ditch effort to keep me on this earth a little longer, have been considering gastric bypass for the longest time.

Now I know all the arguments and I agree. Dieting is the only way to lose weight. Life changes is the only way to loose weight. Exercise is a major factor in loosing weight. There are all kinds of helps available if someone really wants to loose weight.

However, for _some_ of us it just doesn't work like that. I no longer can even find the words to explain to others who don't understand. Those lack of words and understanding is what has always prevented me from taking such drastic measures. Everyone had me so convinced it was taking 'the easy way out' rather than putting in the work. In the meantime, I grew bigger, more frustrated, and to the point where my health is so bad that every day is a bigger gift from God than for most people because it is a true miracle that I'm still here!

So I decided to ignore everyone else and do what I have to do for me and to be here for my family. I decided to take the journey to a new 'me'. I have nothing to loose. I'm dead man (err..woman) walking either way. From that first day of my decision I had something I have never ever felt in all the years and years and years of dieting -- I have HOPE!

I'm coming down to the wire. I've almost got all the millions of hoops jumped through for the gastric bypass surgery (and if you think it's still the easy way out for all these months of traveling 200 miles a week, all the testing, etc. alone - guess again because I haven't even been to surgery and that pain yet and I'm about ready to cry 'uncle'). 

I have the last nutrition class, a final visit with the licensed nutritionist and then the final appointment with my PCP for my medical clearance - then a date for surgery will be scheduled. Right now it looks almost certain for early June.

If anyone thinks it's the easy way out, they've never seriously explored gastric bypass. It is NOT easy and it is more of a lifestyle change than just eating healthy. You will not be able to eat regular food for months and never again have anything with sugar, a french fry, a carbonated beverage and tons of other stuff again -- for the rest of your life.

You see for some of us, overeating isn't due to emotional malfunctions. We're just plain right out hungry all the time. For some reason our brains just don't register when we're full. For those type of people, surgery which will signal the brain to stop eating is the answer -- the ONLY answer.

Why bypass over the band? Because for very large people, the band just doesn't work as well because it doesn't have the addition of the 'bypass' which causes you to not absorb some of the calories you do eat. I decided that if they're going to poke and stick things in my insides, I'm going the full route and be done with it for life.

So this is where I'm at today. I can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to doing things like not have to worry if I will be able to fit into a chair. Be able to ride on an airplane or fit in a ride at an amusement park. Get the knee replacement and back surgery I need to be able to walk again. Whitewater raft. Get on the ground to garden or wash a floor. Walk into any store and know they will have my size clothes instead of having to order from the big women's catalogs only. Just be a 'normal' person and not have people make fun of me or feel like a circus act. It's hard to explain to someone who doesn't know. I'm even feeling really happy and excited over being able to exercise much better. I feel motivated.

Oh, BTW my husband is also getting the bypass approx. 6-8 weeks after me. We're planning on enjoying retirement even more. My 30's, 40's, 50's and 60's stunk. My late 60's and into my 90's is going to be so much better! Only regret is I listened to others for way too long.


----------



## MoonRiver

Karen, I understand why you made the decision you have made, but what if there was another way to feel full? 

I have been trying to lose weight for the last 10 years and been a failure for 9 of those years. I could lose weight for a couple of months and then get cravings as strong as any drug addiction gives. And they were relentless.

And there are thousands of others just like me and you. I found a solution that works for me and may work for you. It is called the Leptin Reset or Leptin Rx.

Leptin is a hormone and one of the things it does is manage hunger. When someone becomes leptin resistant (similar to insulin resistant), their full signal never happens, so they can eat and eat and eat some more and never feel full.

The Leptin Reset uses the Vagus nerve to signal the brain rather than counting on leptin to provide the signal. For me, I think I was fixed with the 1st meal. One woman who had a serious problem with cravings, had to restart 2 times and now is about 6 month craving free.

The other part of being very overweight is your hormones get all screwed up. Losing weight may normalize hormones, but more likely you will need a great doctor that knows how to test and treat hormones.

I have lost almost 60 lbs since last October and haven't done any exercise other than yard work and gardening. Exercise is more about toning and building muscle than it is about losing weight. I have no cravings and often skip lunch because I am not hungry. Intermittent fasting (IF) is encouraged once you become leptin sensitive.

The "trick" is to eat a high protein, low carb breakfast that has at least 50 g of protein. Some people need more. A few of the women have posted that they had to eat as much as 70 g of protein to feel full. Whatever the amount, when it is enough, the vagus nerve (which extends from the brain to the abdomen) sends a signal to the brain that you are full.

An example might be 4 slices of bacon and 5 eggs. And it must be eaten within 30 minutes of waking.

Why don't you and your husband try it for a week and see if you start feeling full?

Here's the link to the easy start guide.

If you or your husband are interested, I will be happy to answer any questions you have. In total, I am down almost 75 lbs from my highest weight and have no doubt I will get to goal. This has been the easiest diet I have ever been on and I believe I will be able to eat this way for the rest of my life.

Jack Kruse is the doctor that put all this together. He was severely overweight and did months of research putting a plan together. He lost over 100 lbs in less than a year. As a doctor, he felt the medical community has really let us (fat people) down and offers all the information for free. He publishes a blog and also has an active discussion forum that he participates in. He has recently started doing telephone consultations for a fee and offers membership subscriptions, but all the information about his plan is available for free. 

Good luck.


----------



## tallpines

Karen, 
Your testimony hits really close to home.
I have had a whole lifetime of weight struggles and can totally relate to everything you've said.

I admire you for taking the steps to reach your final goal and going forward with bypass.

I have not been able to find the courage to look into it for myself.

I am hoping you will be keeping us updated on your progress.
I know you are a very private person, but please know, your experience may give hope to some of us for a healthier life style.

I will be praying for you as you continue on your path.


----------



## Karen

Thank you, Tallpines. I went to a non-biased "Introduction to Gastric Bypass" seminar that explained everything so well; including the pros and cons. My greatest fear was failure or death. Plus I'm the world's biggest whimp when it comes to pain!

What I learned was that 90% of all gastric bypass patients have only the highest success and will loose (and keep off) 70-80% of their excess body weight within 2 years. That's not true of the band or most other forms of gastric surgery. 

A very surprising statistic is that less than 1/10th of 1% die from the surgery and that your chances of death are greater with hip replacement or having your gallbladder out. On the other hand, my chances of dying without the surgery are almost 100% over age 55 and I'm in my 60's. 

Another plus is that in 98% of all patients with diabetes have their diabetes resolved literally overnight.  Almost no patient leave the hospital still being on diabetic medications. That alone will give me a lot more years and do something no diet ever could until I lost significant weight.

Also within 1-4 months, almost all patients are totally off any medications for high blood pressure, cholesterol, etc. Sleep apnea is almost always cured as well.

I will post how it's going and I post a lot about it on Facebook. Anyone who's interested, just send me a friends request and mention your on HT so I don't just ignore you thinking I don't know you..LOL!

Moonriver, thank you for that info. But I'm set on not giving any more products a try. After 40 years of being morbidly obese and trying hundreds of 'products', I just can't even consider it any more. After years and years of disappointments, I'm going with what I believe is the sure thing for me. Plus, I'm now on my pre-op diet and need to stick with it. Hubby is also really set on no more 'products'. Reason being, we're both medically and age wise, running out of time. Plus just having this diabetes almost instantly resolved for us would be wonderful; to say nothing of the almost $1,000 a month medication expenses we have. We both hit our Medicare donut hole in March.

But it's good information and I'm so happy it's working so well for you! Prayers for continued success. And again, I do appreciate you taking the time to tell me about it.


----------



## Karen

Tallpines, forgot to mention that all the gastric surgeries are done laproscopic. No more open procedures unless they run into problems. Makes for far less complications and quicker healing.


----------



## AR Cattails

Karen, I'm so happy for you for being able to do this. Could you pm me your facebook name so I can send you a friends request. I would love to follow your success.

I would give anything if I could afford the surgery. I'd do it in a second. I have about 150 pounds to lose and have tried every diet in the book over the last 42 years. Just in the last year my health problems have gotten worse. I want to live. And I'm tired, too, of trying all the gimmicks. The odd thing is that lately every time I "go on a diet" I just end of gaining more weight.

I pray all the time that my son would have the surgery also. He just turned 27 two days ago and I don't know if he will have many, if any, birthdays left. I won't post his weight but he is very super morbidly obese almost to the point of being bed bound. I cry, and pray, all the time for him. He has disability because of this, and therefore medicaid, but I don't know if that would pay for the surgery. The problem is he is deathly afraid of going under the knife. Afraid he wouldn't make it through the surgery. Every night he says he is going to "diet" tomorrow but he is just so much beyond being helped by dieting. 

I still try to get him to just go talk to a gastric bypass surgeon. Prayers would be appreciated because I don't want to lose my son.

Karen, good luck to you. I admire you for doing this.


----------



## AngieM2

Karen - I'm looking forward to hearing the smile in your posts as the NEW you emerges.


----------



## tallpines

Does your health insurance pay for the surgery?


----------



## JanS

You'll get no argument from me. It's true that I talk a lot about diet (nutrition, not cutting calories) and exercise on this forum, and I do believe that many people don't try hard enough. And many don't try at all. But I also believe some people are born with the tendency to be heavier and to have trouble losing. If this is what you need to do to be healthy, I am very glad you are doing it.


----------



## JanS

MoonRiver said:


> Exercise is more about toning and building muscle than it is about losing weight.


I'm glad you found something that is working for you but have to differ with this part. Any type of movement burns calories. Calories burned equals weight lost.


----------



## MoonRiver

JanS said:


> I'm glad you found something that is working for you but have to differ with this part. Any type of movement burns calories. Calories burned equals weight lost.


Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Dear Karen, Praying for you as you prepare for your surgery. I used to transcribe for a bariatrics clinic. As long as you follow their instructions fully, you'll do great.

I want to add that a friend of mine had bypass, and her diabetes is gone. She needed to do something. Her husband has cerebral palsy, and she needs to be healthy so she can take care of him.


----------



## ErinP

I understand completely, Karen. And frankly I've never thought it was the "easy way out." 
I've never considered it simply because the associated _death rate_ is entirely too high for me to be willing to risk it. 

I understand others are willing to run that risk, but simply because of the danger, I would _never_ consider it "easy."



So I'll pray that this is the solution you're needing and that you come out of it with no complications!


----------



## JanS

MoonRiver said:


> Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


I don't have 20 lbs. to lose. Exercising seems to be working for me. I don't diet. Because I run a lot, I actually have to eat quite a bit including a good amount of carbs, to keep from getting thinner than I like.


----------



## Karen

Thank you for the encouragement and prayers. I need them!



AngieM2 said:


> Karen - I'm looking forward to hearing the smile in your posts as the NEW you emerges.


Me too! I'm also hoping that perhaps with pain and other medical issues resolving or at least improving, that perhaps I won't have as many seizures either. Seems the more pain and physical stress I get under, the more I have and the worst they are. 



tallpines said:


> Does your health insurance pay for the surgery?


Almost all insurance companies pays for gastric bypass and banding. Many companies for other types of the surgery (such as the gastric sleeve procedure); some for any type.



MoonRiver said:


> Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


I know what Jan is saying and doubt any of us can argue with the formula. I have known many people which exercise has worked for (if not most). If you're burning more calories than your consuming, you loose weight. It's pure and simple science. It's the 'consuming' that some people have trouble with. Plus some just don't have a good metabolism in that they are not able to burn as many calories as most 'normal' people who take in the same amount of calories and do the same workout. But either way, just getting your heart rate up improves things for even the heaviest person.


----------



## katydidagain

MoonRiver said:


> Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


I have. I was fortunate that my appetite didn't increase. 135 to 115 or less and holding until I stop landscaping for a living. I walk a minimum of 4 miles daily, carry heavy tools with me and do a lot of other "stuff" for 4 to 6 hours daily at least 3x weekly because I'm paid to exercise. (I'd never do it without some incentive.) Wanna bet my size 2 jeans won't fit 6 months after/if I ever find a desk job in my profession?


----------



## MoonRiver

Karen said:


> I know what Jan is saying and doubt any of us can argue with the formula. I have known many people which exercise has worked for (if not most). If you're burning more calories than your consuming, you loose weight. It's pure and simple science. It's the 'consuming' that some people have trouble with. Plus some just don't have a good metabolism in that they are not able to burn as many calories as most 'normal' people who take in the same amount of calories and do the same workout. But either way, just getting your heart rate up improves things for even the heaviest person.


I'm afraid you are wrong. When hormones are not at proper levels, all the exercise in the world isn't going to make someone reach a normal weight. Now for someone slightly overweight, exercise may work, but not for most who are severely obese. It's just a shame that most in the medical community don't understand hormones.


----------



## MoonRiver

katydidagain said:


> I have. I was fortunate that my appetite didn't increase. 135 to 115 or less and holding until I stop landscaping for a living. I walk a minimum of 4 miles daily, carry heavy tools with me and do a lot of other "stuff" for 4 to 6 hours daily at least 3x weekly because I'm paid to exercise. (I'd never do it without some incentive.) Wanna bet my size 2 jeans won't fit 6 months after/if I ever find a desk job in my profession?


My point about exercise was about those who are severely obese. Their metabolism is usually not optimal and they are leptin resistant at the muscle level, which means they are very inefficient at burning calories through exercise.


----------



## JanS

What do you consider severely obese? 100 lbs? More? Because I can post link after link to the blogs, articles and videos of people who have lost massive amounts of weight by starting out walking or running. 

That doctor is promoting a diet similar to Atkins or Paleo, which we already know works. But he is marketing it to people who don't want to exercise and don't want to admit being overweight is their fault...it their hormones! I'm betting he is making a lot of money by being the only person in the medical community who "understands hormones".


----------



## MoonRiver

JanS said:


> What do you consider severely obese? 100 lbs? More? Because I can post link after link to the blogs, articles and videos of people who have lost massive amounts of weight by starting out walking or running.
> 
> That doctor is promoting a diet similar to Atkins or Paleo, which we already know works. But he is marketing it to people who don't want to exercise and don't want to admit being overweight is their fault...it their hormones! I'm betting he is making a lot of money by being the only person in the medical community who "understands hormones".


Let's try some real numbers. I don't know the percentage of people that start a diet that lose a great amount of weight, but only 5% of those are able to keep it off and not regain it. I believe the actual number is less than 3% total lose weight and keep it off. So saying some people started out by walking or running is simply identifying a portion of the 3%. Some of them did no exercise.

He is not promoting a diet similar to Atkins or Paleo, he is recommending Paleo or the Primal Blueprint. One of the keys is to eat food free of pesticides and hormones. It's hard for a person to normalize their hormone levels when they are eating food containing hormones.

What his plan is based on is inflammation and getting rid of it. It is also based on the fact most obese people are Leptin resistant so he figured out a way to bypass Leptin until the body has healed to the point that the receptors start working again. Much like in someone who is insulin resistant.

All of his information is offered for free. He recently started offering fee based consultations because people kept asking for it because they couldn't find a doctor that knew how to treat hormones. Time after time, he has encouraged people to find a good local doctor. He is a practicing neurosurgeon and does this in his "spare" time. He is trying to give back to the community he feels the medical community has let down.

Same with webinars. A small fee which basically covers the cost of providing the webinar. I bought his cookbook as a simple way of showing my appreciation for all the help he has given.

The people that are using his program are the ones that have failed at most other programs and now are succeeding on the Leptin Rx. People come there when Atkins, Paleo, Primal, HCG, etc. didn't provide the answer for them. Again, his plan requires eating Paleo or Primal foods, but he specifies the quantity and timing. That is how leptin is bypassed and you get a feeling of being full without having to rely on leptin.

I have a lifetime of failure at maintaining any type of weight loss and for the last 10 years, my #1 priority has been to lose weight and get healthy. The first 9 years were a total failure using diet and exercise. After 9 years of losing and gaining, I was only 10 lbs less than when I started. For most of that 9 years I went to the gym religiously, at one time exercising 4 hours a day, 6 days a week. All I accomplished was to further damage my health. It's like taking an old car that's in need of an overhaul and then trying to drive it cross country. It's going to break down.

On the Leptin Rx, after only 7 months, I have shown a steady loss, dramatically increased energy, and my brain fog has lifted. Most amazing thing is my cravings were gone with the 1st meal. 

I have known for years my hormones were messed up but couldn't find a doctor that knew how to treat them. To a large degree, I am know treating myself, and at my last 2 doctor appointments my doctor has been amazed at my weight loss and overall health improvements. She knows exactly what I am doing and says to keep it up. Ten months ago, my doc insisted I go on blood pressure medication and as of 3 days ago, my bp has stayed in normal range all day for 3 days straight with NO prescription medication. I am taking some herbal supplements, but the evil bp medication is hopefully a thing of the past.

So excuse me for wanting to share what I think is breakthrough science on weight loss. I am an extreme skeptic when it comes to diet plans, but I know what my experience tells me. And it tells me that there is hope for those who have failed at weight loss over and over again and it doesn't require surgery. And the community at that site is some of the most knowledgeable I have ever seen. Much of what I have learned about hormones and how to treat them, I have learned from others there who have had to learn to treat themselves. From one guy who was told you are old, just get ready to die, to another who has lost over 200 lbs, and to another that touts the benefits of iodine, there is so much knowledge it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Melissa

MoonRiver, that is all very interesting and something many people would probably love to learn about-including me. However, out of respect to Karen and the time and thought she has put into her own personal decision, it might be nice to start a new thread. This thread is more about her personal journey...


----------



## wr

MoonRiver, I understand your point of view but I think that at this stage of the game, Karen is looking for support and compassion not a vigorous debate.


----------



## MoonRiver

Melissa said:


> MoonRiver, that is all very interesting and something many people would probably love to learn about-including me. However, out of respect to Karen and the time and thought she has put into her own personal decision, it might be nice to start a new thread. This thread is more about her personal journey...





wr said:


> MoonRiver, I understand your point of view but I think that at this stage of the game, Karen is looking for support and compassion not a vigorous debate.


I thought about this before I posted. Maybe she was just looking for support and maybe she was hoping there was still some other option. Since I don't know her, I wasn't sure which.

I would feel bad if I withheld information I thought might help somebody. That was the spirit in which it was offered. As a guy with a weight problem going back over 40 years, I sympathize with what Karen is going through and wish her nothing but the best.


----------



## Loriann1971

Good for you! You have already won half the battle because you took that first step and decided to do something. I will keep you in my prayers as your continue on this exciting journey.


----------



## tallpines

I was truely looking forward to following updates from Karen.

I am very disappointed that her thread was hi-jacked and degenerated into a "discussion", a tangent that should have been carried out on a separate thread.

Mods, is it possible for you to sort through these posts, dividing them into two separate threads?

Or, Karen, please consider starting a new thread ------ including doing a copy and paste of the posts you have here.

I certainly look forward to reading more about your experiences and progress..........


----------



## Karen

It's okay. I certainly can be understanding someone finding something that works for them and being passionate about it.

Dan and I had our final nutrition class yesterday. Absolutely loved it and learned so much. We have to keep a food journal for a week and also prepare menus for phases 2-4 of gastric surgery. We meet with the dietitian next Tuesday for our one-on-one appointment to go over our menus and review our personal nutritional plan. 

Also there was our Nurse Practitioner who spent over an hour just answering questions and talking with all of us. She also had a slide show showing us the hospital and explaining the check in procedure, showing us everything from the surgery holding area, surgery room, recovery rooms, all the way up to our hospital bed; even photos of where you can park! She even explained things that could go wrong and what they do; even showed us photos of the ICU and explained why may go there and what they will do. She also told us things like when the IV would be put in, different test that they will do, even down to what kind of cup you will get to drink from. I know it sounds like a small thing, but it meant so much to all of us. Just being able to 'see' where we'll be and knowing the step-by-step process just helped so much to visualize how it will all go - even if I end up being in the teeny tiny percentage that does have problems. At least I know what to expect and for me, that made a world of difference. I just HATE not know what to expect in things like this. I'm not a 'wait and see' kind of person. 

Last bit of news, today I got a call from my PCP's office. All my paperwork from them has been faxed to the surgeon. Plus some really good news: since I was just there last month for my yearly physical, the doctor doesn't need to see me again for my medical clearance. She sent the clearance letter with the other faxes. This means after the appointment with the dietitian on Tuesday -- I'm good to go for a surgery date!!

Once I have the date, I'll start my pre-op diet of 2 weeks of low fat/low carb diet to shrink the liver (which it easier for the surgeon to his job); then the last 2 days is a clear liquid diet so all my 'inards' are clean and ready.

During that time, I will also have a final visit with the surgeon for any other pre-op instructions and my last chance to change my mind..lol. Also, the same day an appointment at the hospital for the final blood work, EKG, chest x-ray and to meet with an Anesthesiologist. So the day of surgery, all I have to do is show up!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh Karen, good luck and best wishes to you with this procedure.
A lot of folks are cheering for you.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Freya

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs and healing vibes}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## frogmammy

Best of luck kiddo!

Mon


----------



## katydidagain

Sorry Karen if I contributed to hijacking your thread. I am in awe of people who have planned surgeries; all of mine (lost count of how many--8, 9, 10 in 84 months?--years ago) were all emergencies so I didn't have time to think it out and be scared. It takes a lot of courage to do what you're doing--I couldn't.


----------



## Kung

MoonRiver said:


> Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


I didn't lose 20 lbs by exercising.

I lost 35.

This being said....there are several nurses and doctors in my family. I'm well aware that a lot of people 'can't just get out' and exercise.


----------



## Karen

katydidagain said:


> Sorry Karen if I contributed to hijacking your thread. I am in awe of people who have planned surgeries; all of mine (lost count of how many--8, 9, 10 in 84 months?--years ago) were all emergencies so I didn't have time to think it out and be scared. It takes a lot of courage to do what you're doing--I couldn't.


I'm not worried about it being hijacked. That happens in face-to-face conversations. Just one thing leads to another.

Oh believe me, I'm not brave at all. I'm the world's biggest whimp when it comes to pain. Just threaten me with pain and I'll tell you everything I know! I could never be a spy..LOL. It's just that I'm tired of feeling bad, want out of this wheelchair (after a couple more surgeries that I will be able to have after I loose weight), and just be 'normal'.


----------



## Karen

Got _'the'_ call this morning. Surgery date: June 12 (which also happens to be our wedding anniversary!).


----------



## JanS

So close! Many prayers going out to you, Karen.


----------



## toni48

Good luck. Its so great you're having this done.


----------



## jersey girl

Am saying prayers for you and family! Hope everything goes great! Talked to a man at the YMCA a few nights ago that has lost 306 lbs. over 3 years. He says he feels so amazing and it was completely worth everything to feel this good. He has a super attitude and it seems to help him a lot. So....keep your chin up and know that all of us here are caring and praying for you! 
Keep us up on your progress


----------



## jdrobison

Good luck karen. please keep this updated. I have started looking into this. in 1997 I was at 300 lbs, I have tried everything and never had any long term results. I have always been very active with my work and the farm, Im not one to sit around and eat but it seems like just looking at food I can gain a pound. My doctors have tried a lot of things and just cant seem to explain it. I have been gaining about 20 lbs a year since 97 so you know where I am now. I have to get this nipped soon. I am still pretty active for my size. A lot of people think I just sit around because of my size but thats far from true. I dont look as heavy as I am due to being 6' 5" tall. 
I have put off the surgery option before since I am a big chicken when it comes to pain. The pain I live with every day in my legs and lower back would keep most skinny people in bed every day. I'm ready to find a solution and have started looking for a good doctor that knows his stuff in bypass. I am 47 and have 5 kids and 7 grandkids to keep up with and would like to see my great grand kids someday. wish me luck and courage as I start my journey in this also.

Good luck to you and your hubby. 
Jeff


----------



## jersey girl

good luck to you also Jeff. Please keep us up on your journey also
Joanie


----------



## mekasmom

Karen said:


> It's just that I'm tired of feeling bad, want out of this wheelchair (after a couple more surgeries that I will be able to have after I loose weight), and just be 'normal'.


I understand desperation. I pray God gives you the desires of your heart, and protects and heals you from the surgery quickly.

I don't know if they told you, but you will loose weight, but the skin will hang. You will probably need a further surgery for a tummy tuck from the pannus issues. It is even more difficult for men to deal with due to their anatomy. It is a medical issue not a cosmetic one when you loose a large amount of weight due to the yeast growth under the pannus and the problems with urination in men. 

Good luck. May God bless you.


----------



## Karen

Thank you for your prayers and best wishes. 

We've talked about the skin issue in our support group. It seems that there are a variety of topical medications that do control the yeast issue; and I was surprised at the number of people who have decided not to have further surgery. I'd figure the younger folks for sure would do it; but I do know you usually will require a full body lift and it's a pretty physcially rough surgery. 

If I was younger, I'd probably have the skin removed. But both my husband and myself are at the age where we're _barely_ sneaking in to get the weight loss surgery because we're past the age they generally will do it, so a bikini for me and speedo for DH is out of the question any way..lol. 

But we both have come to the conclusion, that unless it becomes a real health issue, better hanging skin than hanging fat! :hysterical:


----------



## Karen

jdrobison said:


> I have started looking into this. in 1997 I was at 300 lbs, I have tried everything and never had any long term results. I have always been very active with my work and the farm, Im not one to sit around and eat but it seems like just looking at food I can gain a pound. My doctors have tried a lot of things and just cant seem to explain it. I have been gaining about 20 lbs a year since 97 so you know where I am now. I have to get this nipped soon. I am still pretty active for my size. A lot of people think I just sit around because of my size but thats far from true. I dont look as heavy as I am due to being 6' 5" tall.
> I have put off the surgery option before since I am a big chicken when it comes to pain. The pain I live with every day in my legs and lower back would keep most skinny people in bed every day. I'm ready to find a solution and have started looking for a good doctor that knows his stuff in bypass. I am 47 and have 5 kids and 7 grandkids to keep up with and would like to see my great grand kids someday. wish me luck and courage as I start my journey in this also.
> 
> Good luck to you and your hubby.
> Jeff


My heart goes out to you Jeff; and much of your weight could be genetic or linked to metabolism (weight loss surgery physically changes that). I totally understand where you're coming from. My husband was the same way. I was the one that decided I was going to bite the bullet and get it done; he was opposed to me even having it done. 

He took me to the first introductory meeting about the surgery in which they explained EVERYTHING. On the way home, my husband said in very quiet voice, "Karen, I'm going to have it done too". I was shocked! Never in a million years did I think he would do it too. He said when he heard all the facts (good and bad) it hit him that this was his last and best chance too. 

Now, he's more enthusiastic than I am about this. He talks about it constantly and can't wait! What convinced him was the data and statistics. When he learned that the complication and death rate is lower in gastric bypass than it is for gall bladder or hip replacement, he was stunned. 

Today, almost all bariatric surgery is done laproscopic. Not as much pain, not as long a recovery time. Hospital stay for full gastric bypass is 2 nights; lapband 1 night. Your released to back to work in 4 weeks (3 weeks if you have a desk job); shorter with the lap band. 

The key is to get a great doctor. Medicare and our supplemental insurance require us to go to a "Center of Excellence"; most large cities now have them in the major hospitals. I'm so glad they did, even though we have to drive 2 hrs. one-way. It means the doctor has to meet some very high success rates, have a specific program in place for both pre and post op, and the facility must have specific and specialized equipment. They are no more expensive and deal with all the insurance companies. 

One thing to keep in mind. From start until your surgery is approx. 3-6 months. More if your insurance company requires a 6 month medically supervised diet first. Now I know that's a long time and at first I thought it was ridiculous the hoops you have to jump through. But while going through the program, I totally get it and why each step is required. By the time you're surgery date gets here, you will be so educated and so ready emotionally and physically. So get started now. If you go to a Center of Excellence, there is no charge or obligation for the introductory seminar nor the support group classes and will be required by the insurance company anyway. They will give you all the 'true' info and facts (not here-say, opinion, etc.) you need to make a wise choice one way or the other; and in no way try to sway you into surgery. You get both sides of coin in a very unbiased manner.

Keep us posted how you do Jeff and what you decide. I'll be praying for you. It just takes a moment of courage to change your life -- for life! Don't know why I couldn't muster it up before, but once I did, for the first time in my life I feel I have real hope for a MUCH better tomorrow.


----------



## cindy-e

MoonRiver said:


> Fine, let me know when you have lost 20 lbs by exercising.


I have lost 100 lbs through dietary changes and exercise. It works. =0) But I have a cousin who had the gastric surgery b/c of some health issues and it was a very good decision for her. She lost her weight 10 years ago and has kept it off. She does report having to stay on some meds... calcium, I think and some other supplements b/c nutrients are harder to absorb or something? 

Anyway, Karen, I wish you the best with it. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## mekasmom

Karen said:


> It seems that there are a variety of topical medications that do control the yeast issue; and I was surprised at the number of people who have decided not to have further surgery.


My husband lost 190+ pounds on Atkin's eating plan, mainly by eating fat instead of fruits, veggies or any carbs. He did eat protein too, but mainly fat like cheese, bacon, whipped cream, egg yolks, butter, macadamia nuts, etc. But the pannus was a huge problem. In men it is worse than in women because of their anatomy. And it almost impossible to keep the underside of pannus dry because people just sweat and gather moisture in creases.

Of course doctors suggested the body lift, but he just decided to give up the eating plan instead. He felt it was better to weigh more and not have the constant soreness issues from yeast or staph infections. It is hard on the body to loose a lot of weight especially when you are over 45-50. I don't know anything about gastric bypass, but I do know if you loose a lot of weight it does cause other issues in the body. We did Atkins over a few month period and both of us lost dozens upon dozens of pounds with DH loosing closer to 200. That took about 8-9 months, so it was a fairly fast loss, but that happens on a high fat eating plan. I don't think his body would have adjusted to that amount of weight loss even if it took 3 years though.

I do wish you the best. Good luck.


----------



## katydidagain

Again a little hijack...

My mother had PXE which meant that she could never lose weight without having excess flesh; it's a rare condition but means I do understand sagging. And she was never a candidate for plastic surgery; it just wouldn't have worked. I am a carrier which is why I'm very glad I didn't enter my 50s very heavy--my skin didn't bounce back in a few place after losing 20 lbs even though the excess pounds have been gone for 8 years or so. DS at 26 can pull his neck out like a circus geek--he was a chubby kid. I hope he doesn't gain much during his lifetime because he is cursed with virtually no elasticity.

If you're a candidate for skin surgery, don't not do it if you can afford it--not after you've come this far. Making a lovely corpse ain't a bad goal IMO.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen, I applaud you for taking this serious step! You have obviously considered all your options and alternatives. I have an older sister who is considered morbidly obese (hate the term, but does mean she needs to lose a LOT of weight). I have never had to lose more than 20#s, so I cannot say I have walked in your shoes or my beloved older sister's. However, I will pray your decision was the right one for you and that she will make the right one for her. I fear we won't have her much longer as her health issues are getting far worse.

After Kung posted, I wanted to add this to support his post. DH was exercising, and I mean got flat over the top, lost some, but just couldn't lose that last 25#s. That is, until, he stopped eating GLUTEN. It didn't matter what else he had done, that was the only change he made. DH successfully lost 25#s getting off GLUTEN! He is very muscular, but has lost the fat he wanted to (!!!).

Now, enters "Tom," a good friend of ours. We lent him our book about Gluten. After reading it, he read it again, then got off Gluten. Without changing anything in his schedule or lifestyle, he lost 20#s!

The Paleo Lifestyle Diet is Gluten-Free, too. That is my preferred way to eat and I feel so much better! There is no calorie counting and you eat plenty of food, too. I use some common sense in adopting this. I would consider mine a more modified form of PLD. I drink Kefir Smoothies every day, and also eat more complex carbs (have to eat more like an athlete when I am physically active). This is due to my metabolism ramping up. I am spending so much time gardening, I haven't been able to do my workouts.


----------



## Karen

Lori, you have no idea how I envy you with such a high metabolism. I have the metabolism of a snail and always have had no matter what diet I've been on. For me, it seems to be genetics with that problem. 

Until I had the back injury and bone-on-bone arthritis, I was very healthy and extremely active yet had great difficulty losing weight despite a very low calorie diet. I've always had to eat less than 900 calories a day to lose any weight at all and, even at that, it was so slow going that I would just get discouraged. It was that discouragement that has led to where I am today and the deterioration of my health (along with age carrying so much weight). I'd just give up; start again; give up; start again; give up.... - for a lifetime. I've been dieting like that since I was 7 years old.


----------



## Karen

Just a little background on how the bypass works: Although the stomach pouch is small (about the size of an egg after surgery) so you feel full more quickly, the 'bypass' part is what aids the metabolism issue. You don't absorb as many of the calories as your actually taking in. 

It doesn't mean you can eat all you want and not gain weight, but rather staying on a healthy diet, with portion control, and exercise, you will actually see weight loss and be able to maintain your goal weight. So although you're still basically dieting (or my new way of thinking as 'eating to live'), your actually _*seeing*_ results from doing so. The results encourage you to keep moving forward and to never want to go back. Plus, just the combo of it all actually raises your metabolism over time. That's why the average weight loss from gastric bypass is a loss of 70-75% of the excess weight within 2 years (most of that will be in the first year); and almost 100 lbs. on very obese people (like myself) if pretty typical within the first 6 months.

It's not a 'cure' but a tool. The tool is that it helps you feel full so you're not eating nearly as much as you were; it triggers your brain that your full (many fat folks do have a problem with the failure of that trigger as the brain and the stomach signals get mixed); plus you're not absorbing all the calories you eat.

The downside? Never again can your body physically tolerate any types of sugars, high fat content, overeating, etc. You get physically ill with pain, nausea and vomiting. For myself, this is a very good a thing though! I absolutely HATE getting sick to my stomach or vomiting. I will do ANYTHING to keep from being sick!

Another issue is that you do have to be on a multi-vitamin, B12, and calcium pills for life because your eating so little food, you don't absorb those vitamins as well. Younger women will need to take iron as well.

So all in all, this is why for some people it's the answer, but for some it's a huge negative. The lap band is kind of a middle of the road tool. You get the smaller stomach pouch, but you don't have the 'bypass'. The downside with that is that it can (and does frequently) slip (resulting in further surgery) and getting that size of the pouch that is best for you is a difficult thing to accomplish, which results in MANY trips to the surgeon's office. Also maintenance of the band over time in either loosing or tightening it is a lifetime thing. Plus you do have a foreign object inside you. The band is now used more for those who are not very morbidly obese because the weight loss from them is not nearly as great (nor maintained) was bypass. Plus you can 'cheat' with the band because you won't get sick like the bypass because you can stretch your stomach much more with the band.

So that's why I believe going the whole way and getting the bypass was the right choice for me. But it's an individual thing and only a very intimate conversation between the patient and surgeon can help you determine what is best for them. It's a very difficult decision and one that requires a LOT of homework and working with the surgeon that fits your personality. I was fortunate in that my surgeon had the bypass 5 years ago; as has 2 of my biariatric surgery team members. It's very reassuring knowing they 'know' what it's like to make this decision, go through all it takes to get the surgery, work through all the issues, have the surgery, and work through all the other issues after the surgery. BTW, my surgeon weighed almost 400 lbs. prior to his surgery. He now runs marathons!


----------



## Karen

katydidagain said:


> If you're a candidate for skin surgery, don't not do it if you can afford it--not after you've come this far. Making a lovely corpse ain't a bad goal IMO.


I agree. During our panel discussions, as well as our pre-op meetings, we've been taught that it's a lot worst and a lot more dangerous than the weight loss surgery itself. That hanging skin, and it's consequences, is one of the things they want to make us aware of. In other words, if it isn't something you either can't live with or are willing to take a risk in removal, then loosing a whole bunch of weight may not be for you. Very valid point!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen said:


> Lori, you have no idea how I envy you with such a high metabolism. I have the metabolism of a snail and always have had no matter what diet I've been on. For me, it seems to be genetics with that problem.
> 
> *For the most part, it hasn't been a problem, but one time in my life... When my 1st DH and I got a divorce, I lost 30% of my weight, was flat emaciated, and it took me 4 years to get back to a healthy weight. When I looked in the mirror, I thought I looked just awful (guys didn't, which I didn't understand). I think I was 41 when my metabolism slowed down a bit, then I gained some weight. That 20#s I lost was a byproduct of just changing my diet (due to FMS). I am a healthy weight now, thankfully! *
> 
> Until I had the back injury and bone-on-bone arthritis, I was very healthy and extremely active yet had great difficulty losing weight despite a very low calorie diet. I've always had to eat less than 900 calories a day to lose any weight at all and, even at that, it was so slow going that I would just get discouraged. It was that discouragement that has led to where I am today and the deterioration of my health (along with age carrying so much weight). I'd just give up; start again; give up; start again; give up.... - for a lifetime. I've been dieting like that since I was 7 years old.


Sadly for most who have struggled with weight problems, the low calorie diet is a torture that does NOT work. Most get temporary results (lose/gain/lose/gain, never successfully keeping the weight off).

Everyone I know who has begun to eat just Gluten free has lost weight. Our friend, Tom, lost that 20#s without lowering his calorie intake at all. My DS, Rob, has been staying with us just a week, and has lost weight, too. It wasn't due to ramping up his exercise, but just dropping Gluten.

Having a slow metabolism is really difficult to cope with, as my older sis can testify. It takes a lot of work to ramp it up, raise the set point. I have seen folks do this, begin eating (6) times/day, and working out regularly. The problem is when health issues prevent the exercise.


----------



## Karen

Got a call from the Dr. office to confirm the 12th is set in stone. Go for my pre-op appt. on the 8th with my surgeon; then from there right over to the to the hospital for my pre-op admission & the usual pre-op testing, etc. 

Houston, we are good for launch!!! :banana::happy::clap:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen said:


> Got a call from the Dr. office to confirm the 12th is set in stone. Go for my pre-op appt. on the 8th with my surgeon; then from there right over to the to the hospital for my pre-op admission & the usual pre-op testing, etc.
> 
> Houston, we are good for launch!!! :banana::happy::clap:


I hope all goes well and will pray for you! Keep us updated


----------



## Karen

Just a quick update. The 2 week pre-op liver shrinking diet sure isn't any fun. I'm already sick of these protein shakes; but determined to be as safe as I can during the surgery. Hardest part is having to fix meals for the family but can't even take a taste of any of it. But I'm sticking to it and the count down continues. I will confess I'm getting a bit nervous with 11 days to go.

Oh BTW, I was very proud of myself for the 'last supper'. All sorts of ideas of what to have came flooding at me. Should I have a hamburger and fries? Something rich and gooey? But I ended up having a small steak, baked pototo and broccoli; no dessert; drank water. I figured if I'm making changes, it begins then.


----------



## katydidagain

I crave high protein but doubt I'd like it in shakes. Eggs, cheese, meat--yes. Shakes? Ick! But your last supper sounds yummy--if the steak was rare--nearly walking is my preference. With horseradish...

I still can't imagine planning surgery...I'm not that brave!


----------



## TJN66

I crave high protein also. But I get mine in protein shakes such as strawberry, double chocolate and vanilla. I buy the sugar free syrups and add fresh fruit to it and blend it all up for a tasty meal every morning before work. 2 years after my bypass and I still drink them. Its the only way I can get enough in to stop the hair loss and muscle mass loss. I lost over 120 pounds and sit right at my ideal weight for my body. I lost all of that weight in 8 months and have been maintaining since. I do have a 5 pound swing either way and if I go over our under then I know I need to carefully monitor my intake. Being 2 years our from surgery it becomes automatic on what you can and cant eat. 

I find that I can take a bit of cake without frosting for a bday celebration. sugar free popsicles and fudgies are good too. I make my own desserts and substitute greek yogurt for the fats and use skim milk for the liguids if needed. Splenda for the sugar etc. With a little tweeking you can find what sits well in your new pouch without never having dessert again. My dietician told me that everything in moderation is what the tool is all about. By tool I mean the surgery and your pouch.

At first you will not be able to eat more than a couple of bites. And if you dont chew well It will come back up. I had that happen only once then I learned really fast to slow down and chew chew chew. 

The pain after surgery is minimal if done laproscopically. The worst pain was the stinking gas that they put in to inflate your abdomen to do the surgery. It made my shoulders ache somthing awful. I was on a morphine patient controlled drip that I hardly used at all. I was up walking that night of the surgery and that really helps with the gas. Oh..don't worry about "tooting", just let it rip and you will feel much better. The nurses actually need to know you are passing gas.

I have found after my surgery I crave salty foods. I spoke to my nut and she said anything is ok in moderation. A couple of pretzels, crackers or even potato chips and I am a happy girl. If I want a sweet I'll grab a piece of fruit or make another protein shake. Kills two birds with one stone...more protein and satisfy my sweet tooth. 

I hope that helps with the food questions. The other thing I found is that I can not drink more that a couple of sips of alcholol or I am pretty toasted. It goes away fast but I dont like that feeling. 

On the subject of lose skin...I have some on my upper arms and a small tummy pouch. I hate it but hubby tells me that I look great and I dont have my health issues anymore. I guess its all relative. I am 46 years old and have been overweight for over 20 years so I dont think the lose skin is too bad. 

If you have any other questions please feel free to let me know. I dont usually share that I had the surgery but I wanted others to know what its like. And I know I can trust people here that are struggling with the same problems as I was.

Good luck...your going to do amazing! Be sure to take lots of pictures. The weight comes off so fast that you dont even realize it until you look at the pics. Get ready for an amazing ride!


----------



## Karen

Update: 7 days to go. I'm soooo hungry on this pre-op diet, but pushing through. Sunday starts the clear liquids for the last 2 days; Monday is that lousy bowel prep.

Took my "before" pictures and measurements yesterday. Really looking forward to the comparison down the road.

Bought all my post-op chewable vitamins. I had to order the chewable Calcium online because I couldn't find chewable Calcium _Citrate_ locally. All the usual brands are Calcium 'Carbonate', which can't be absorbed after after bypass. 

Wednesday is my PCP appointment to go over how all my meds will adjusted or removed after surgery. Friday it's off to Tennessee again for my pre-op appointment with the surgeon. Later that day I have my pre-op appointment at the hospital to do all the pre-op testing, registration, meet with anesthesiologist, etc.

I'm starting to get pretty nervous. I get these moments of a sweep of panic when I think about the 'what if' something goes wrong, complications, etc. But that's pretty typical for me with any surgery because I'm such a wimp. :indif: 

I did finally do a medical directive (which I've been putting off for years) because one never knows. Not just for this, but so many things can happen just in day-to-day life. I suddenly realized how selfish it was of me for putting it off for so long by putting that burden on my family to decide what to do if the situation would ever come about. Now they don't have to guess at what they 'think' my wishes would be and it also alleviates the financial burden there would be for my husband with the cost of life-support, etc.

Do need to finish up getting the house in tip top shape to make it easier for DH when I come home until I'm allowed to lift and do more. 

So, I think my ducks are pretty much in a row. I will keep busy and not think about those 'what ifs' because, no matter what, I'm NOT backing out! I'll just wait patiently for the big day and deal with whatever we need to deal with at the time. I really have nothing to loose -- well, except weight! LOL!


----------



## jersey girl

I'm so excited for you!! Praying still that everything goes great!


----------



## Karen

TJN66, I do have a few questions for you. I keep hearing how just about everyone's tastes change after this surgery. Some of the things you loved before tastes awful; things you hated before taste good. Was this true for you as well? I just can't imagine it for some reason. You mean I might like asparagus but hate chocolate?? I could only dream....!!

There is only one thing that is still nagging at that worries me. How does one change their obsession with food when they're spending the entire day obsessing how in the world to get in all their protein and water in during each day? It seems people obsess more afterword than they did when food was their friend. But I guess maybe it's just a different type of obsession for right reasons? I'd just like to end the obsession, period!

Also, how long after your surgery was it before you found you really had to do battle big time with cravings? Do you still find you'd almost kill for a burger and fries?

Finally, how long after your surgery and weight loss did you physically noticed that you 'felt' lighter, had more energy and were healthier?

My surgeon did say it may take a while longer for me than most of his patients because I'm so much older. Old folks don't spring back as quick. He said, due to surgical and healing factors, he'd rather operate on 600 lb. 20 year old than a 300 lb. senior citizen. But I guess that would apply to any surgery. Just has me a bit nervous. It didn't at the time, but as it gets closer, every thing and every word said is suddenly flee past in my mind. I do believe though that there is so much prep for this surgery that you get _too much_ time to think about it before it finally gets here.


----------



## katydidagain

Your surgery is on Tuesday, right? Or at least this week. (I'm awful with keeping track of dates these days) Brave lady, my thoughts are with you--relish your last "supper". And you really should post pictures...


----------



## Kung

Karen - as you said it, you've got a lot of time on your hands and you're making yourself worry.

3 weeks ago I was facing a possible SERIOUS shoulder surgery, up to and including a relocation of my biceps tendon, total rotator cuff tear repair, etc.

I'm now 2.5 weeks post surgery, and have almost full range of motion, and can lift unlimited (within my pain and range of motioin limitations).

You'll get through it. Remember, you'll not only have one or two physicians looking over; you'll also have the Great Physician monitoring everything.


----------



## Karen

We spent the night near the hospital and we're heading over there now. I'm feeling very positive and not nearly as scared. I think they just give you too many months to think about this cotton pickin' surgery..LOL

Will update you when I get home which should be by Friday.


----------



## AngieM2

Thinking of you and praying the docs and you have a really good day.


----------



## JanS

You're in my prayers. I'm sure all will go smoothly.


----------



## Kung

What they said; praying the Great Physician will guide the hands of the earthly one, and that all will go well for you.  I'm sure it will.


----------



## Tinker

Karen, I hope you are feeling better by now, and are on the road to your new & better life. I'm glad that you made the decision to have this surgery---sounds like it really is what you needed to do. 

Not a great way to spend your anniversary, but look at it this way---after hubby has his surgery too, you will have the opportunity to celebrate many more anniversaries. It sounds like without this, there may not have been many more.

You are in my thoughts, and I look forward to reading on how it went, and on your followup over the next months.


----------



## Karen

Got home today around 7 pm and doing well. I was able to have the surgery labroscopic, but did have a lot of scar tissue from previous surgery and so 2 of my incisions are pretty big and had to be stretched out; I have 6 incisions in all - all over by stomach. Pain is worst than I had with any other surgery, including my hysterectomy, but it's not the absolute worst pain and the morphine pain pump became my new best friend there for a couple of days! LOL. But then again, I'm a lot older than I was with other surgery. Us old folks don't snap back quite as well as we did when we were 40 or 50 yrs. old. :happy2:

I was in recovery for almost 4 hours due to them not being able to take the airway out of because my breathing wasn't responding for a while; but finally stabilized and it was on to my room. 

Although my husband expected it, it was still kind of scary for him when he saw me come back from surgery with an IV in both hands, and direct IV line in the neck with 6 ports, catheter, 2 drains, oxygen, and 1/2 a dozen IV bags hanging off the pole. Although it is intimidating, they all serve a purpose though in getting you to a better place quicker. The catheter was taken out yesterday as was the oxygen, but I had to go back on the oxygen that evening because my oxygen levels were running too low.

The day of surgery wasn't too bad. I even sat in the chair most of the night and did a little walking. I could have walked more, but my knees are so shot (bone-on-bone) that the nurse made me go back to my room. 

Yesterday was the worst day ever. I started running a fever and just felt sick, in bad pain, and couldn't get comfortable for anything. I looked at my husband and said, "oh lordy, what the heck did I do!!???".

Today was 100% better though and I've only had a couple of doses of liquid loritab (the new pouch can't absorb pills yet). I am glad to be home where I'm the most comfortable. Plus with being diabetic, I had to have my blood taken every 4 hours. Since my surgery, I've only had one dose of insulin. Every reading since has been right on the money. I'm already near to not being a diabetic any longer. It's amazing!

I've only had water and ice chips since surgery, but now have been moved up to my Phase 2 diet of protein shakes, yogurt, sugar-free pudding. Tried drinking a protein shake tonight but couldn't even take 1/4 cup before I was too full. Plus it suddenly tastes so sickening sweet! Not sure yet how I'm suppose to get down 3 cups of protein shakes a day; plus 64 oz. of water; plus 1-2 snacks of some yogurt or pudding. Hopefully this too gets easier as the days go on.

So anyway, I'm home and doing well, I'm tube and IV free and even got to ditch those WAY TOO uncomfortable compression hose that were cutting off my circulation. I'm barefoot and a happy camper again! Thank you for the prayers and good wishes; I truly did feel them over the past few days!


----------



## Tinker

Welcome home Karen! Glad it all went well. Hopefully the pain part is about over. 

How long before you can actually eat real solid food?


----------



## jersey girl

What great news1 Praying that your recovery speeds up and you have many more good days!


----------



## Karen

Tinker said:


> Welcome home Karen! Glad it all went well. Hopefully the pain part is about over.
> 
> How long before you can actually eat real solid food?


That's the hardest part; well, maybe not the hardest, but challenging. Between the pre-op diet and then into the 4 different phases, it will be a total of 4-6 months. 

This will be more info than you want, but it will explain how different eating is from now on.

My next phase (when I go for my checkup on the 25th), if I'm continuing to do well, I will get to add on a scrambled egg, cottage cheese, and pureed or baby food chicken or fish. Still no fruits, veg, cereals, grains, or starches. 

Then in a few months, if doing well, I can add in all the other things by taking one new food a week; all of which is low fat/fat free, low carb, sugar-free. Most people find they don't tolerate breads, tortillas, etc. well ever again. BUT, I will get to see the day I can coffee again! Whoohoo! It will have to be decaf, but at least it's coffee. :happy2:

For life I will never again be able to drink a carbonated beverage, have caffeine, no sugar in any form, fruit juice has to be dilute 1/2 juice with 1/2 water, and no alcohol because even 1/2 glass of wine will make you tipsy due to the way food/drink now passes through your body and into the blood stream due to the 'bypass' part of the surgery. 

There's a lot to consider in WLS that you don't think about right away. It suddenly occurred to me that one my favorite things to do in life will have to end. My husband and I have always enjoyed traveling for the purpose of visiting different vineyards and enjoy wine. In fact, I'm embarrassed to say that through the years we've kind of become wine snobs. But everything in life is a trade off. I'll truly miss our wine adventures, but can't wait to be able to do the white water rafting adventure instead!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Thanks for keeping us updated on your adventure. I have been waiting on the results since you started writing about it.


----------



## Jan in CO

I just started looking at the weight loss forum and have to send you congrats on your decision and hugs! I've known many people who have had both types, band and bypass. Glad the insurance is paying, as it's quite expensive. I think if I had to do it, I'd have the bypass, too. A few I know who have had the band procedure, 'cheat' by having the doc loosen it up when they feel they aren't getting enough food, then they gain weight and have it tightened, etc. Back and forth and the weight comes back. Not all, but some have done it. 

My cousin had the bypass years ago and looks terriffic. She's kept the weight off and stayed at about a size 14 now for years.

Isn't it odd about the diabetes? I've read where they are considering it as a procedure for people with diabetes, not necessarily for weight loss, but still in the investigative stages. My sil, however, was diagnosed with diabetes AFTER having the lap band surgery! I suspect she must have had it prior and they didn't know it. 

Good luck, and keep us in the loop about your progress! You can do this!!


----------



## SunsetSonata

I just came upon this thread. Kudos to you Karen for taking such a huge step in your life. You've certainly got the right attitude! You might not be able to enjoy wine anymore, but the tradeoff is a LOT MORE LIVING than what you would've had. And if you're planning to be as active as to enjoy white water rafting, then you are going to make some awesome memories indeed! I look forward to following your journey. The world is opening up for you!


----------



## Terri

The thing about diabetes is this: if you lose weight it often gets better or goes away entirely. The only thing the surgery would do for diabetes is to make you lose weight.

To oversimplify things, *IF* your body can produce enough insulin for a 250 pound person and you weigh 300, then you are a diabetic. If you drop your weight to below 250, then your body begins to function like it should and the tests will show no diabetes at all!


----------



## Karen

You're correct, Terri, but that all changes in gastric bypass patients. Something remarkable happens that no doctor or scientist ever expected.

There have been many Diabetic Gastric Bypass studies done over the past 5 years (biggest and most long-term one published this year). All have shown that, 80% _or more _of all patients with diabetes are cured immediately of their type 2 diabetes - _even before you're out of the hospital_ and it never returns. 

What wasn't known until this new study is "why"; since it obviously could not be attributed to weight loss or food since it happens before you loose any weight at all or eating any food. In fact they found that weight loss is the _least_ of the contributing factor. Gastric bypass is not just making the stomach smaller; rather totally creating an entirely new digestive system in the 'bypass' part of the surgery and that's what changes things. 

It turns out that bypass part dramatically reduces the amino acids circulating in the blood &#8211; in particular, a type called branched-chain amino acids, which make up 40 percent of these nutrients in our diet.

Somehow this drop in amino acids (the building blocks of proteins) improves the body's response to insulin. That's the main problem in type 2 diabetes &#8211; a lack of insulin sensitivity. Contrary to what most people thing, type 2 diabetics produce enough insulin - our bodies just can't used it properly.

The amino acid link may go even further. Scientist now are studing if whatever produces the fall in amino acids, also makes cells more sensitive to insulin. 

But whatever is happening, the change in those amino acids normalizes blood sugar - correcting and curing the diabetes.

I'm fortunate to be in that 80%. I've not had a single dose of insulin or any other type of diabetes medication since the day after my surgery. My blood sugars have gone from being over 200+ the day I entered the hospital (that with a clear liquid diet for 2 days preceding and one month of liquids only before that in prep of surgery) to readings 2x a day of totally normal non-diabetic readings of between 96-114. It's almost like a miracle and both my surgeon and my primary care doctor agree that if I maintain those reading for one more week, I can toss that lousy finger pricking meter and all diabetic meds because even at this point -- I am no longer a diabetic! :bouncy:


----------



## Terri

Karen... that is REALLY fascinating! 

As a type 2 diabetic I have been reading about it, but you know more about it, apparently, than what has hit the internet! The articles I have read have not said that the benefit occured before the weight loss.


----------



## Karen

Oh Terri, I'm such a wimp about surgery that I did so much reading about it that I almost think I could scrub right now and perform one..LOL! :hysterical:

Seriously though, prayers for a solution to your diabetes, too. Having diabetes is a total life changer and always there to create difficulties out of nowhere.  I pray for a cure for all diabetics.


----------



## toni48

Karen your posts are wonderful. I love hearing about your adventures....


----------



## Karen

2 week post-op. Had my first follow-up surgery appt. with the first 'official' weigh-in. 20 lbs. down!!! I can't tell you how encouraged and happy that makes me. I'm no longer hauling around the equivalent of two 10lb bags of potatoes every where, every day of my life.

It's been a rough 2 weeks emotionally. First a dear old friend died of liver cancer; another is on hospice with bone cancer. Then I was 24/7 with my DH who had internal bleeding and heart trouble and was ICU for 5 days. He came very close to not making it; but is home and doing pretty well today.

It's all been pretty draining, lack of sleep, and I'm hurting pretty bad in the stomach surgical area. I think I have just overdone it and have done more walking than I've ever done to get around the hospital as we were unable to load the Hoverround before going to the emergency room. But did have my walker and I did it. Good things do come out of bad things. Hubby is going to be okay and the Lord has seen us through and, in His mercy, diverted yet another personal devastation.


----------



## ErinP

Thanks for the update, Karen. We'd heard about your husband. Praise God he's going to be OK!


----------



## Tinker

Karen, sorry to hear about all your tragedy---never a good time for those things to happen, but especially hard when you are off your feet yourself. Glad hubby is doing well.

Congrats on your 20 pounds!!!! That is awesome!

So, how did your 1st meal taste?


----------



## toni48

So glad your hubby is doing better. And a great big Congrats on the 20 lbs...


----------



## Karen

So far I'm only on liquids, yogurt, protein shakes, eggs, low fat soft cheeses, cottage cheese, and pureed chicken or fish. Nothing tastes good at all.

I've not done well with tuna (upset my stomach very badly) and same with chicken, but not as much, but then again 'pureed' stuff like that is just gross. Cottage cheese is okay if I only eat 1 Tablespoon; cheeses sometimes upset my stomach too and that from only one Laughing Cow wedge or a low-fat string cheese. 

I don't know how much longer I can gag down those protein shakes, but it's the only thing with the protein I need that I can get in. I hate them and they are all too sweet. They weren't that sweet before surgery, but can't stand them now. They are also starting to upset my stomach.

I'm kind of wondering if I might be lactose intolerant (that also can happen after WLS); but yogurt doesn't bother me so go figure! :shrug:

I'm not suppose to advance to the final stage until the 17th, but I had such a hankering for cream of wheat, of all things. It's on stage 2 of almost all other surgeons diets (as is pureed fruits and veggies); including the one from Duke University. So I figured, it couldn't kill me so tried it today. It was heavenly and sat well! I'm putting it on my list.

Another thing I have a craving for is refried beans (which is also on the other surgeon's diets). Before surgery I didn't care if I ever had another bean of any kind. But not a single craving for a burger, fries, etc. The changes are just so weird. I feel like I'm not me any more! But then again, that's a good thing!!! :happy2:


----------



## Melissa

That is amazing karen. You know I was thinking about the diabetes angle. My Dad is a diabetic and so was his Dad. It seems to go through the male line in our family. I was wondering what about the surgery helps the diabetes? I wonder if the bypass could occur but the stomach be left a little larger for more normal size meals? Many people are diabetic and not hugely overweight so they need to eat a little more. It was just something that was on my mind, don't know if it makes any sense...


----------



## Karen

Melissa, check post #75. That might answer your question. It's pretty amazing how the surgery actually 'cures' diabetes before you're even out of the hospital.


----------



## saremca

So sorry for all of the stress you've had after surgery, but glad to hear your hubby is doing well.

Re: Lactose intolerance, yogurt has active cultures and bacteria in it that break down the milk sugars, so lots of people who are lactose intolerant can tolerate yogurt.

Congratulations on your loss so far. That's very exciting!


----------



## CJBegins

Karen, I just read through this entire thread and I am so excited for you. Secondly, I pray your DH will be healed and home in no time. 
I had lapband surgery Feb 2011. I lost 50lbs and have kept it off. I am comfortable with the weight that I am at and plan on keeping it there. 
One of the things that really frustrated me about the lapband and bypass surgery info is they always tell you how much better your knees and hips will feel. Not necessarily.....arthritis doesn't just disappear and now you can't take any NSAIDS. That really sucks. So much so that I have strongly considered having the lap band removed, so I can more safely take NSAIDS to cope with the arthritis pain. 
That is my little rant. Besides the rude realization about the NSAIDS, I have been happy with my band and feel that it has been very sucessful.

I hope you loose every pound you want to loose and you get to go white water rafting soon!


----------



## Karen

Boy, I hear ya there! I found myself sitting in those classes thinking, "You might know WLS, but you sure don't know osteo arthritis!"..LOL. 

There's a big difference in a younger or middle age person with early to moderate knee pain, than from someone who already has _years_ of bone-on-bone damaged knees. When all that cartilage is gone and the joint is severely damaged from so many years of bones rubbing together, it's totally gone! If you weigh 100 lbs. you still severely suffer. To say nothing of an older person who is going through the usual elderly stiffing, etc. as it is!

No NSAIDS has been killing me. My doctor has now given me oral Loritab for the pain, but it makes me sleepy. I'm just trying to hold on for the 12-18 months down the road when I've stabilized enough and lost enough weight so I can get knee replacement. It's sure not a perfect solution, but will relieve a certain amount of the day-to-day pain and where I can be more active. 

I do believe it will help my hip since that's just starting to bother me, so I probably have a lot of life left in that once I lose weight. Praying for you with your pain as well. I totally understand and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## willow_girl

> I'll truly miss our wine adventures, but can't wait to be able to do the white water rafting adventure instead!


I soooo admire your spirit! 

Just wanted to add that a few years ago, I worked with 2 women who had had the surgery. One was in her 30s, the other around 60. Both were slim and trim, and if they hadn't told me, I never would have guessed they'd been overweight!

I think your new life is going to be amazing!


----------



## Karen

One month weigh-in and measure. Lost = 38 lbs. Inches lost = 10". BMI lost = 6 pts.

I'm so happy with the progress and all is going pretty well. I am needing to get a few new clothes. I wear mostly dresses so I can make them work a bit longer, but I am going to lose my underwear here soon; and that could be embarrassing; so better at least get some of those! Seems odd knowing I have to shop, not because something is wore out, but because I need a new size or two down. I'm happy about that, but I don't think that's ever happened to me before and is just very odd. Like I must be dreaming or something. Hard to explain.

I've had a problems with feeling very nauseated; but have an appt. on Monday with my surgeon to see what's up with that. Hope it's not a stricture, but the nurse thinks it could be. It's an easy fix though -- or so they tell me. Tube down the throat, inflate the bulb end that stretches out the stomach tubing - it's done in 5 min. It's just the 'down the throat' thing that doesn't sound so simple to me. 

Otherwise, the pain is almost totally gone and I feel good. Had my monthly B12 shot and so I'm good to go for another month. Will have to have that, calcium, multi vitamin, and my thyroid and seizure medicine for life. But I am totally off all blood pressure and all diabetic meds!!! So happy about that and my numbers are right on the money without them. So in one month my health has improved dramatically just in those aspects.

I admit to having had a time or two of asking myself, 'what the heck did I do'???? I get these days when I just want to sit down and eat a normal meal without every thing having to be cut in pencil eraser size bits, chewing them 26 times each before swallowing, and not be allowed a drink of anything 1/2 hr. before and 1/2 hr. after eating. Eating now is such concentration on every single aspect and gets a little overwhelming. I'd kind of just like to sit down with the family and still eat healthy, but _normal_. But all in all, I've no regrets so far and nothing I can't live with.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen, I applaud you for starting this thread and continuing to contribute, updating everyone! This is a serious, but sometimes necessary surgery. You went into this with your eyes open, knowing you needed the surgery. It is critical those considering it do everything they can to lose the weight another way, if possible.

You have clearly pointed out this is a tougher way to go than changing eating habits. For those who are physically capable of walking, swimming, and doing other no-impact forms of exercise... Get active & change your diets!

I am thrilled you have lost so much and are no longer Diabetic or suffer from High Blood Pressure!


----------



## PamB

Glad you are doing well! and to be off meds for b/p and diabetes, yay for you!
Your comment about having to cut up your food and chew 26 times, made me think: if we all did this we would probably lose weight because we would be thinking about what we are doing. 
Take care, happy to see the update and pray you continue to heal from surgery. Pam


----------



## Karen

Pam, you got that right. But one thing that has confussed me is that this surgery is a tool to help break the food addiction. But our entire day is consummed with grams of protein, ounces of fluids, cutting tiny pieces, and chew, chew, chew.. I'm not exaggerating when I tell you it's almost a full time job! I'm more consumed by food now then in my lifetime put together. But then again, it's 'good' food and doing it right.


----------



## Karen

I had someone PM me to ask me to post what I eat in a typical day. The goals is for a minimum of 60 grams of protein and 48 oz. of water; I haven't been able to make that goal most days. I just can't eat that much yet. Here's what I can or do eat now as I'm still pretty limited to what I can have until I hit 6 weeks post-op:

Breakfast
Almost every day is 1 scoop of protein shake mix made with 1 c. milk/soy milk/almond milk to get the protein up to between 30-38 grams of protein.
(or)
1 sm. to med. egg or 1/4 cup egg beaters scrambled

Lunch
1 Tablespoon of tuna with 1 Tablespoon of cottage cheese
(or)
1 sm. fat free-sugar free yogurt
(or)
1/2 cup of tomato soup made with milk or chicken noodle soup, minus the noodles. If you ever want to confuse a resturant worker, go to Panera's and order their chicken noodle soup with no noodles! It's hysterical!! LOL!

Dinner
2 Tablespoons roasted or broiled chicken or fish
1 Tablespoon soft non-starchy veggie like carrots, broccoli or green beans

I am allowed up to 3 snacks a day from the following list: sm. cup of fat-free sugar-free yogurt, 1 oz. of low-fat cheese, 1 oz. of 98% fat-free turkey lunchmeat, or a hard boiled egg. 

I can also have unlimited amounts of: sugar free jello, sugar free pudding (only the boxed is totally sugar free; the dairy or self-types of sugar free pudding actually have sugar Algol's in them), chicken, beef or vegetable bullion, 100% fruit juices diluted to 1/2 juice to 1/2 water. I'm also allowed how ever much protein shakes I need to get up my protein goal. 

I rarely a snack or additional shake because I'm just not hungry. I also am getting to HATE those protein shakes. Tried all kinds of brands and none taste good to me any more. Loved them before the surgery, just makes me sick from being so sweet. I can't stand anything sweet any more especially the jello and puddings. Maybe this means I will now hate chocolate and love asparagus??? :hysterical:


----------



## Common Tator

Terri said:


> The thing about diabetes is this: if you lose weight it often gets better or goes away entirely. The only thing the surgery would do for diabetes is to make you lose weight.
> 
> To oversimplify things, *IF* your body can produce enough insulin for a 250 pound person and you weigh 300, then you are a diabetic. If you drop your weight to below 250, then your body begins to function like it should and the tests will show no diabetes at all!


Actually, I believe this is incorrect. Read here to better understand the roll of gastric bypass on parients with diabetes. Role of Gastric Bypass in the Treatment of Diabetes from MedicineNet.com

Karen, I'm so glad that you are sharing this journey with us! Thank you. It took courage to do this knowing that others would judge harshly, and make assumptions about your options.

I also had gastric bypass in November of last year. While I haven't been wheelchair bound, I have had severe back and neck problems for years. I've had 2 diskectomies in my low spine and a spinal fusion in my neck. I wasn't able to do very much by way of exercise. Diet alone wasn't doing it for me. 

While some may think that gastric bypass is a weakling's easy way out, it was quite different for me and for many others. I've tried dieting for years, and never met with much success. So if I were to cave into the naysayers and not have the surgery, I would still be carrying all that extra weight around, and herniating more disks and in tremendous pain, and I would still be diabetic now. 

Life is short, and it's even shorter if you're obese and diabetic.

It takes discipline to keep the weight off, even with this surgery. When I went to the orientation meeting, I was a bit surprised to see that I was the smallest person in the room. The nurse, and dietitian and doctor described the gastric bypass, the gastric sleeve, and the lap band. I went there thinking I wanted the lap band, but after hearing about the different surgeries, I realized that the gastric bypass was better suited for my needs. The statistics for getting rid of excess weight, getting rid of diabetes, and getting rid of GERD are MUCH better with the bypass than for the lap band. Plus, the lap band requires a lot of medical attention. If they break or fail, you have to have another surgery to replace them. They require adjustments. They add or remove water through a port under the skin in your abdomen, and that means multiple painful injections. I didn't ask anyone to see theirs, but I wonder if there is a visible lump under the skin where the injection port is, and I didn't want that.

At the end of the meeting, the VERY LARGE woman beside me said she had the gastric bypass 10 years ago, and was back for a lap band. She hadn't exercised portion control over the years and had stretched out her stomach! She had gained back all the weight she lost, plus more! She is not alone. If you don't exercise discipline in what you eat and how much you eat, you can gain it all back, ++++++!

Anyway, there are a lot of meetings that are prerequisites to having the surgery. I attended them all as quickly as I could, and it still took months to get through them. I learned a lot and made friends who were going through the same thing as me.

They said that generally, you need a BMI of 40 before you are eligible for the surgery through most insurance plans. I was below that, but I was also Type II diabetic, and because of that I got approval for my surgery.

My surgery was just after Thanksgiving, and I have lost 65 lbs so far! I lost my diabetes, and I lost my GERD, which I suffered from terribly, and daily!

At my doctor's office they have a display case in the waiting room. In it, they have a plate. A small one, about the size of a salad plate, and it is printed with lines showing how much protein, veggies, etc should be on the plate. It is confusing for me, because although it is a small plate, I couldn't eat enough food to fill it in one sitting without getting dumping syndrome. I have some small glass ramekins at home. I can better visualize how much food I can safely eat by eating my meals from a ramekin. I can still get into trouble doing this if the food is dense. Like Steak or pork, as opposed to something light and fluffy like white fish. Eating too much causes hours of tremendous discomfort, followed by vomiting.

I have had to break lifelong habits, like cleaning my plate. If I go to a restaurant, I eat a few bites, slowly, chewing, chewing, chewing, and then I ask for a doggy bag. I push my plate away as soon as I've eaten enough. I do this to remind my self not to keep eating. It does take discipline, so please don't be judgmental about folks who have taken what some might think of as the easy way out. In my case it was really my only option. 

As I explained to all the nay sayers, including my own Mom, I was doing this so I could live longer, and healthier and in less pain and happier. I have degenerative joint disease. I still have back pain and sciatica, but not as bad as it was when I was carrying all that excess weight. This was the right decision for me, and I believe it was for Karen too.

And as an added bonus, I'm wearing all those "skinny clothes" in my closet, that had been there 15-20 years, in hopes that some day I could fit into them again! Are they out of style? Oh, yeah, and I wear them like a badge of honor!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen said:


> I had someone PM me to ask me to post what I eat in a typical day. The goals is for a minimum of 60 grams of protein and 48 oz. of water; I haven't been able to make that goal most days. I just can't eat that much yet. Here's what I can or do eat now as I'm still pretty limited to what I can have until I hit 6 weeks post-op:
> 
> Breakfast
> Almost every day is 1 scoop of protein shake mix made with 1 c. milk/soy milk/almond milk to get the protein up to between 30-38 grams of protein.
> (or)
> 1 sm. to med. egg or 1/4 cup egg beaters scrambled
> 
> *That is rough!*
> 
> Lunch
> 1 Tablespoon of tuna with 1 Tablespoon of cottage cheese
> (or)
> 1 sm. fat free-sugar free yogurt
> (or)
> 1/2 cup of tomato soup made with milk or chicken noodle soup, minus the noodles. If you ever want to confuse a resturant worker, go to Panera's and order their chicken noodle soup with no noodles! It's hysterical!! LOL!
> 
> *Just bring your own strainer and order an extra bowl...*
> 
> Dinner
> 2 Tablespoons roasted or broiled chicken or fish
> 1 Tablespoon soft non-starchy veggie like carrots, broccoli or green beans
> 
> I am allowed up to 3 snacks a day from the following list: sm. cup of fat-free sugar-free yogurt, 1 oz. of low-fat cheese, 1 oz. of 98% fat-free turkey lunchmeat, or a hard boiled egg.
> 
> I can also have unlimited amounts of: sugar free jello, sugar free pudding (only the boxed is totally sugar free; the dairy or self-types of sugar free pudding actually have sugar Algol's in them), chicken, beef or vegetable bullion, 100% fruit juices diluted to 1/2 juice to 1/2 water. I'm also allowed how ever much protein shakes I need to get up my protein goal.
> 
> I rarely a snack or additional shake because I'm just not hungry. I also am getting to HATE those protein shakes. Tried all kinds of brands and none taste good to me any more. Loved them before the surgery, just makes me sick from being so sweet. I can't stand anything sweet any more especially the jello and puddings. Maybe this means I will now hate chocolate and love asparagus??? :hysterical:


What blows me away is those who are physically able to walk, but seem to not be able to change their diets, sometimes opt for this surgery. Man, that sounds wayyyyyyy worse than just changing a diet and becoming more active (directed at only those who can, not those past the ability).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Common Tator said:


> Actually, I believe this is incorrect. Read here to better understand the roll of gastric bypass on parients with diabetes. Role of Gastric Bypass in the Treatment of Diabetes from MedicineNet.com


I read the article and it is a good one. What isn't often considered is that slender folks get Diabetes, also. It isn't always the excessive weight that caused it, so when weight is lost, it isn't automatic that Diabetes goes away. It is very worth it to lose the weight, if you can possibly get rid of Diabetes!


----------



## Common Tator

Lori, One of the prerequisites to having this surgery was a visit with a psychologist. He had also had gastric bypass several years back, He had lost something in the neighborhood of 200 lbs and had kept the weight off. He said that in South America, they were doing gastric bypass on diabetics who weren't overweight, and they were losing their diabetes while maintaining a healthy weight. 

I just looked to see if I could find an article discussing this and couldn't, but he was quite impressed with the statistics.


----------



## Tinker

Great job Karen! Hope your appointment goes well next week.

Goodwill is your friend!!!! When I 1st started loosing, I was buying at Penneys & Sears, and it got really expensive. I decided to shop Goodwill, till I got to my goal, as I was changing sizes every few months. Once I got to goal, I went out and spend some real money on new stuff (well, I deserved it! lol) but Goodwill worked great in the mean time. And everything I bought they, I donated back when it got too big.

Let us know how you appointment goes.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Common Tator said:


> Lori, One of the prerequisites to having this surgery was a visit with a psychologist. He had also had gastric bypass several years back, He had lost something in the neighborhood of 200 lbs and had kept the weight off. He said that in South America, they were doing gastric bypass on diabetics who weren't overweight, and they were losing their diabetes while maintaining a healthy weight.
> 
> I just looked to see if I could find an article discussing this and couldn't, but he was quite impressed with the statistics.


That is rather amazing, but the question is, how healthy were those folks after gastric bypass surgery? Diabetes is one thing, but for folks to have that type of surgery not needing to lose weight, wonder how that worked out in the end. I'd be skin and bones if I didn't eat 6 times/day, as I am very physically active... Also, I know gals who have had that surgery and they take all kinds of vitamins, are on special diets, and eat like mice.

When I read what Karen can eat daily, wow, that is HARD AND I MEAN VERY HARD! 

Also, what was the % of thin folks cured of Diabetes? If that was a cure for thin people, why not 100% of overweight people?

As for naysayers, I didn't really see any, but haven't read every single post.

I will, from my own honest opinion, having Gastric Bypass Surgery is way harder than upping physical activity and changing the way you eat (only directed at those who can still do physical activity). I do NOT believe in dieting, as it is a complete yo-yo waste of time. Extremely sad for those caught in its net. I advocate eating a Paleo Style way for many reasons, health mostly. Being healthy is the most important thing, not weighing a set amount based on someone else's predetermined set scale. Once you get Gastric Bypass surgery, your diet is set. It is far harder and sounds a lot less tasty than a Paleo Style of eating. I do not consider this a diet at all, just a style of eating, which I thoroughly enjoy! It was great seeing the results of it for every single person we know who switched to it. 

A friend of mine felt Gastric Bypass was a "magic bullet" and she went for it. She was absolutely HORRIFIED! Afterward, she regretted having it done, as she was capable of exercising and changing the way she ate. For her, that was the answer. She didn't have Diabetes, just barely qualified due to her weight, too. Afterward, she struggled with the diet and hasn't been happy since. Sure she lost weight, but no longer can enjoy eating.

For some folks, Gastric Bypass is a lifesaver. My older DS should have had it done years ago. Folks in this category, reading this thread, can go into it with their eyes open. Also, it is important they know what Gastric Bypass can and cannot do for them. It is not 100% effective in curing Diabetes, but the high % chance it will, could well be worth it for the folks who need Gastric Bypass.

I have a good friend, who is Diabetic, suffers from Gout, is over 100#s overweight, and she is absolutely is addicted to food. I don't know if Gastric Bypass would help her, as she would constantly be sick from eating too much and eating the wrong things. This is a serious issue for many people and isn't at all funny.


----------



## Common Tator

lorichristie said:


> That is rather amazing, but the question is, how healthy were those folks after gastric bypass surgery? Diabetes is one thing, but for folks to have that type of surgery not needing to lose weight, wonder how that worked out in the end. I'd be skin and bones if I didn't eat 6 times/day, as I am very physically active... Also, I know gals who have had that surgery and they take all kinds of vitamins, are on special diets, and eat like mice.


 I honestly don't know how healthy they are after surgery. The way he described it, if they were already thin, they didn't lose weight. I am guessing that if they are already thin, they don't make a tiny tummy pouch but rather resect the bowel so that the intestines are in RNY pattern, because the magic happens as a result of the rearranging of the intestine. That is just a guess until I can read up on it.

I also take vitamins, and pay close attention to getting enough protein and calcium. I am required to drink large amounts of water. 

And part of the instructions that I received were that I am to eat 5-6 small meals per day. They are very insistent about this, so I never get too hungry. I carry snacks in my purse so that I can eat a little something if hubby isn't hungry and we are on the road or not near food. I carry bottled water too, and because it helps me to drink enough water, I carry packets of sugarless drink mix, like Wylers or Crystal Lite.



lorichristie said:


> When I read what Karen can eat daily, wow, that is HARD AND I MEAN VERY HARD!


Yeah, I was surprised at that too. I guess different doctors and/or dietitians have different recommendations on what their patients can eat. Once I no longer was on a liquid or pureed diet, I was able to eat the same foods that I cook for Hubby. And this is with the blessings of my doctor and dietitian. As I said, I eat from a small ramekin because it gives me a visual perspective on portion control. For me, I need to see it contained in one place like that so I don't overeat inadvertently. When Hubby is not home, sometimes I heat up a jar of baby food and eat that. One of the pasta ones usually. I hate cooking for just me. It is so hard to cook such teensy amounts

Karen, I hope you don't mind me talking about you rather than to you, but here goes. Karen is still recovering from her surgery. She is still learning hat she can and can't eat. As she learns, she may well add other healthy foods to her diet. And healthy food can be mighty tasty and satisfying!



lorichristie said:


> Also, what was the % of thin folks cured of Diabetes? If that was a cure for thin people, why not 100% of overweight people?


 I honestly don't know. I think it was upward of 90%.



lorichristie said:


> As for naysayers, I didn't really see any, but haven't read every single post.
> 
> I will, from my own honest opinion, having Gastric Bypass Surgery is way harder than upping physical activity and changing the way you eat (only directed at those who can still do physical activity). I do NOT believe in dieting, as it is a complete yo-yo waste of time. Extremely sad for those caught in its net. I advocate eating a Paleo Style way for many reasons, health mostly. Being healthy is the most important thing, not weighing a set amount based on someone else's predetermined set scale. *Once you get Gastric Bypass surgery, your diet is set.* It is far harder and sounds a lot less tasty than a Paleo Style of eating. I do not consider this a diet at all, just a style of eating, which I thoroughly enjoy! It was great seeing the results of it for every single person we know who switched to it.


As I said, Karen is on a very restricted diet. Either her dietitian has a different viewpoint on food than mine does, or she has other health issues that dictate the extra restrictions. I can still eat small amounts of sugar, although I try to avoid it. Unless I indulge in an occasional bit of chocolate. that is a weakness of mine, and I haven't gotten sick from it. Sometimes eating excess sugar can cause dumping syndrome, and sometimes not. Too much fat or grease can also cause dumping syndrome. I can drink alcohol, although we were cautioned that it is easier to become an alcoholic after the surgery. All things in moderation. 

Over the years, in my efforts to lose weight, I cut most fats and sugar out of my diet anyway. I modified old recipes and came up with my own new ones. The food is delicious, and I'm a darn good cook if I do say so myself. I still enjoy eating. I have discovered that I appreciate the taste more now than I used to, because I take my sweet time and chew it thoroughly. I used to bolt it down without taking much time to enjoy it before surgery. If I were to allow myself to wallow in self pity and whine about deprivation, I would be doing myself a great disservice. I'm not deprived of good food. I just enjoy it differently. This was an attitude change that I made willingly and intentionally.



lorichristie said:


> A friend of mine felt Gastric Bypass was a "magic bullet" and she went for it. She was absolutely HORRIFIED! Afterward, she regretted having it done, as she was capable of exercising and changing the way she ate. For her, that was the answer. She didn't have Diabetes, just barely qualified due to her weight, too. Afterward, she struggled with the diet and hasn't been happy since. Sure she lost weight, but no longer can enjoy eating.


Your friend sounds like she wasn't a good candidate for the surgery. The reason they have you go to a psychologist is to determine if you understand that this is a tool, and not a magic bullet. It is a lifelong commitment to making the changes in your life and eating habits that will have you eating better and eating less FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE. I knew that going in.



lorichristie said:


> For some folks, Gastric Bypass is a lifesaver. My older DS should have had it done years ago. Folks in this category, reading this thread, can go into it with their eyes open. Also, it is important they know what Gastric Bypass can and cannot do for them. It is not 100% effective in curing Diabetes, but the high % chance it will, could well be worth it for the folks who need Gastric Bypass.


I agree 100%!



lorichristie said:


> I have a good friend, who is Diabetic, suffers from Gout, is over 100#s overweight, and she is absolutely is addicted to food. I don't know if Gastric Bypass would help her, as she would constantly be sick from eating too much and eating the wrong things. This is a serious issue for many people and isn't at all funny.


She needs to deal with the food addiction before she can even consider this kind of surgery. Until she does that, she isn't a good candidate.


----------



## Karen

Just about all surgeons have different diets. My surgeon is VERY strict and very restrictive for the first 6 weeks. At week 7, we have no more restrictions other than still sugar is a no-no for life (most people will dump on over 10 grams) and no pasta, breads, etc. until about 6 months in. No red meat until week 8 and then only if tolerated. Just protein, veggies and limited fruits (as fruits contain a lot of sugar).

Lori, diet and exercise doesn't work for everyone. There are a bunch of genetic things going on along with a lot of chemical stuff too for very obese people that causes the brain to never trigger feeling full. That's where gastric bypass helps. The digestive system is rerouted in such a way that new triggers occur in the brain and we learn what 'full' feels like again. Plus, not all the calories of what we eat are absorbed any longer, due to the rerouting and 'bypassing' much of the original digestive track. It's kind of a 2 for the price of one! We feel full and don't absorb many of the calories we do consume. It's why I can eat just 1 tablespoon of something and I'm full. Plus right now my stomach is still healing and is very sensitive.

However, it isn't always going to be like that. Here's why and also why people gain weight back. The pouch does stretch over time. Statistically, GBP works like this: 

post-op - 6 months = weight loss is due to 90% the surgery/pouch and 10% 'you'. 
6 months - one year = 50% surgery/pouch and 50% 'you'. 
After 1 yr. - 10% surgery/pouch and 90% 'you'

Also, around the 6 month mark, an old enemy shows up. Hunger! You start to get hungry again. That's why it's important to stay the straight and narrow during those first 6 months so that new and lasting habits are formed, we watch and maintain our pouch, so it still works and we are able to move forward with what we've learned and practiced over and over again.

Everybody seems to know someone who's gained back their weight but in gastric bypass approx. 90% of all patients don't go back to their old ways and do keep the weight off. It's much lower than that for lapband and all other types of WLS patients because you can 'cheat' from day one on the lapband. There's no cheating with GBP; it's what it is and you'll get VERY sick if you do. It's why I chose the full GBP. If I'm going through this, I'm NOT going back!! Plus with GBP, if you follow the rules, you will lose at least 75-85% of your excess body weight almost guaranteed. 

It may help also for me to explain how I can eat so little and be okay. First is all the vitamins and water, second is because of the protein. The body is not in starvation mode as many think it must be. I am in malnutrition mode to a certain extent but my body is feeding off the stored fat, but that fat is being replaced with muscle from the protein. In fact, when plateaus occur and no weight loss is seen for several weeks, we almost always will continue to lose inches.

CT, congratulations on your weight loss and continuing on your journey! It's always an inspiration to hear from people who have been there and continue to do well.

BTW, I've been pretty fortunate to have not had too many naysayers. Mostly because I've put everyone on alert that the first person who says this is the 'easy way out' is going to going to see one raging maniac coming at 'em to set them straight!!! :grin:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Common Tater, my friend can no longer eat almost anything she used to like before her surgery. I agree she was a poor candidate as she thought this was an easier option. She had the mistaken notion somehow her inability to control her eating would just vanish. I can't, however, imagine enjoying food the way I do and then hardly liking any of it after a surgery (that is what happened to her). Her entire taste changed, but I am sure that isn't the case for most. I think it is FAR harder than *being able to exercise and change an eating style*. I have great respect and admire those of you that took this road and stick to it! This is a real life saving procedure my DS desperately needs, but lacks the self-discipline to make it work and has no intention in getting this done. It will be excruciatingly sad to get the call she has died, but I doubt she will last another year (that is how bad her health has gotten).

As for my friend? If she could deal with her food addiction, she could just up her activity level and changed to a Paleo style way of eating; she wouldn't need surgery. She walks two flights of stairs (her home) at least 10 times/day. I know this as she runs a business, has pets, and her kitchen is on floor one, while her vehicle is out the basement door.


----------



## ChristieAcres

> *Lori, diet and exercise doesn't work for everyone.* There are a bunch of genetic things going on along with a lot of chemical stuff too for very obese people that causes the brain to never trigger feeling full. That's where gastric bypass helps. The digestive system is rerouted in such a way that new triggers occur in the brain and we learn what 'full' feels like again. Plus, not all the calories of what we eat are absorbed any longer, due to the rerouting and 'bypassing' much of the original digestive track. It's kind of a 2 for the price of one! We feel full and don't absorb many of the calories we do consume. It's why I can eat just 1 tablespoon of something and I'm full. Plus right now my stomach is still healing and is very sensitive.


Karen, if you read my posts, you will see I never say "everyone," nor do I ever say it is "easy" to exercise and change eating habits. Instead, I state if the person is capable of exercising and changing eating habits. You gave a good example of why some folks, who probably can't exercise (due to being very obese to begin with), would need this procedure (not getting the trigger they are full). Due to many reasons, you were a candidate. My DS is a candidate (worsening health and she is a walking heart attack waiting to happen). She eats a large quantity of food at every sitting, too, so likely isn't getting that trigger she is full. 

That all said, I have posted info for those who CAN work out, those who CAN change their eating styles, and for those who are NOT candidates for this procedure (YET).

Karen, you are walking a much harder road, although I do understand it will get a bit easier in time. You have made a very serious decision for the right reasons. Also, while I will be brokenhearted to lose my DS, who refuses to get help? Your friends and family who love you, will be able to keep you in their lives, because you got this surgery! 

I hope this thread accomplishes encouraging those to get the procedure, if they need it, and all the rest to up their exercise and change their style of eating (permanently). The worst thing any one can do is go on a worthless yo-yo diet.


----------



## Karen

Lori, I hear ya! No methods will work if it's just a passing phase. Whether it be losing weight through diet and exercise or taking more drastic measures such as surgery, everyone has to get to the point where they get determined and the light bulb comes on. Both have to be a lifetime commitment to doing _whatever_ it takes for _as long_ as it takes. 

I think most people fail because we get too focused on the weight loss. To get healthy should be the only goal. The weight loss is just the added bonus.


----------



## Common Tator

This is quite personal, but I suspect that many of you have or have had the same issues, so I'm going to share this. Mods, if it crosses the line, please feel free to delete it.

I wanted to mention another wonderful thing that has happened since my surgery.

When I was diabetic, I had to get up to tinkle 4-5 times per night. Excessive urination is a problem with diabetes. I often couldn't get back to sleep before I had to get up again. 

Now, I can sleep through the night most nights, or only have to get up once!

I still have a learning curve on how to live with my new bod, and the different requirements. I'm supposed to drink 8 cups of water per day. I try to get that out of the way earlier in the day, so It isn't causing me to have to get up at night to go. I still drink in the evening, but sips. Last thing before I go to bed is a trip to the potty, and I'm usually set for the night!


----------



## Rick

Congrats to all who are shedding weight with this, and other methods, and gaining strength and ability. 

Before reading this thread I would not have wanted anyone to do this surgery in a million years. I also never walked a mile in "your" shoes. When I read how desperate you sounded in your opening post Karen, I knew you were at the end of the rope.

Obviously there are much better way to be slimmer, and healthy. I lost 75 pounds (265 to 190) when I moved away from the city job, working 70 hour, stress-filled weeks. I used to leave nice home prepared meals in the office fridge in favor of "better tasting", not quite as good for me fast food. Then I'd eat the "good" food, so it would not be wasted. MORE CALORIES!

Hard work, off grid, chain sawing, constantly walking up or down hills, lifting pushing and pulling was my *easy way out*; We live too far from the "junk" food for it to be worth the trip, and too much to do.


I still need to lose 10 or 15 pounds.

Make sure the knee surgery is the right thing Karen. It seems there are nearly as many unhappy afterwards as happy. Maybe they are expecting to be 25 again - maybe one needs realistic expectations! I suspect for you it may be pretty much necessary, but I thought I'd throw it out for thought.

My Mom waited until after Dad passed away, and had BOTH knees done together. She did everything the Doctor said, and got kicked out of rehab early  so she did very well.


----------



## mammabooh

Any updates for us, Karen?


----------



## Karen

Yes, as a matter of fact there are! 

I hit a plateau (not eating enough but just couldn't without throwing up) but the scale is moving again. My weigh-in this week was a total lost of 60 lbs. Doing the happy dance! I've had to buy new clothes to out in public, as the others were _literally_ falling off me. 

The best thing is that today I went to my husband's cardiologist appt. with him for his echocardiogram. I fit in the chairs with arms in the waiting room without being so scrunched I hurt!!! Okay, I know this is not climbing Mount Everest, but this is a joy that only a really big person can relate to. It felt like a huge burden had been lifted. All I do when I go any where is stress over chairs. Will they have arms? Will I fit? Will they be sturdy enough? I'm in the home stretch of not having chair stress anymore!! This is a major weight loss victory!!

I'm still having a difficult time eating solids without getting nauseated or vomiting. I have a surgeon's appt. in 2 weeks and am going to discuss it with him. I'm now 9 weeks post-op and it should be so much better, but it isn't. Getting a little concerned there may be a stritcher; but if so, it's an easy fix with a 10 min. outpatient procedure.

We did stop at Paneras for lunch and instead of just chicken broth, had a cup (only could eat half of it) of french onion soup. Only nibbled a bit of the croutons and cheese and know it's a bit higher in fat than the chicken soup, but just needed something totally different. It was _sooooo_ good and it sat well. 

I'll tell you worst part since I've had the surgery is this constipation. All this protein gets like concrete. Tried Fiber something-or-another (like Metimucel) but it really makes me cramp and upsets my stomach. Same with stool softners. Not too happy having to take Milk of Magnesia so often as I know it can be habit forming. To those who've had the surgery, any other suggestions and does it get better?

I also need more motivation to exercise. I'm in a slump. I got out of my usual daily routine due to some life events and just need to get back into that routine. Promised myself to make it happen by the end of the week.

Oh, and since there are so many changes taking place, I decided to get rid of my gray hair. Thought it might make me look ridiculous since I'm old and 'should' have gray hair. But it turned out fantastic and have so many people telling me how great it looks and how much younger I look. Don't know why I didn't do that years ago! Honestly, I guess I didn't feel like I deserved to be so vain or something. Haven't realized until lately how little I thought of myself. Almost like it was a punishment for weighing so much. Isn't it crazy how we react to our own selves and how severe our own criticism can be?

So here I am today. It hasn't been easy physically and even bigger challenges mentally (which I knew about with others, but didn't expect for me). All-in-all I still have no regrets and just take it a day at a time. Not pushing too hard nor getting discouraged over any of the challenges. Just sticking to what I'm suppose to be doing and moving forward into new territory. Whatever that day brings it brings.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Karen, have you tried any of the natural fiber products? They seem to work in a more gentle fashion, but when I had issues in the past, they worked for me.

Congratulations on your weight loss! You deserve to feel good about yourself, too! It must indeed be a joy to be experiencing life more easily, with less concerns, and better esteem. I think most of us are hard on ourselves, for one reason or another.

I hope you can avoid the surgery, but please let us know if you have to go in, so we can pray for that too.


----------



## Terri

Karen, I found that 1 tablespoon of dried fruit a day helps me immeasurably. 

Which is not to helpfull if you cannot eat many solids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidagain

Color me confused but my mother had a drastic stomach reduction, unplanned, when she wasn't intubated properly for her 1st colon cancer surgery. She was never given a specific diet but told that dumping would be an issue. And it was. Especially if she ate pancakes at Denny's--my poor father, who at his advanced age regularly drove like a snail, became Mario Andretti for the 12 miles home. Prior to surgery she'd been constipated all of her life. Is dumping not part of your recovery?


----------



## Tinker

Excellent job Karen! You are doing so well, and deserve now clothes, and a new "do".

I hate exercise too, but you might try 1 of the Leslie Sansone walk videos, they are very easy & fun. I also like the dance videos, especially if they have the 60's & 70's music. If I feel very energetic (which I don't do to often) I will do my Zumba ones. They are so much fum, but give a super workout.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Thanks for the update Karen. With all the information you have, you could write a book about your exprience.


----------



## Melissa

Can you take plain magnesium to help with the constipation?


----------



## Karen

Tinker said:


> Excellent job Karen! You are doing so well, and deserve now clothes, and a new "do".
> 
> I hate exercise too, but you might try 1 of the Leslie Sansone walk videos, they are very easy & fun. I also like the dance videos, especially if they have the 60's & 70's music. If I feel very energetic (which I don't do to often) I will do my Zumba ones. They are so much fum, but give a super workout.


Boy I wish I could. I'm disabled (in a wheelchair much of the time) and can only walk a few steps at a time. But I must say that those steps are getting a tad easier and definitely quicker and I can stand for a little longer as well. Making it through an entire shower now. Another small but major victory!!


----------



## Karen

Melissa said:


> Can you take plain magnesium to help with the constipation?


Humm, never thought of that. I'll ask about that at my appointment. I probably could if I could find a pill small enough or it could be crushed. The tube to the stomach is only about the size of your little finger now and that's why we gastro folks have to use chewable, crushed, liquid or tiny pills. 

Plus some can't be absorbed no matter what the size due to the 'bypass' part. Vitamin B12 is one and can only be in the form of subligual, shot, or nose spray. I get the shots. One a month and I'm good to go for another month.


----------



## Karen

Terri said:


> Karen, I found that 1 tablespoon of dried fruit a day helps me immeasurably.
> 
> Which is not to helpfull if you cannot eat many solids!!!!!!!!!!!


I LOVE dried fruit, but it's a no-no now. The sugar content is too high and causes dumping syndrome. Here's why....



katydidagain said:


> Color me confused but my mother had a drastic stomach reduction, unplanned, when she wasn't intubated properly for her 1st colon cancer surgery. She was never given a specific diet but told that dumping would be an issue. And it was. Especially if she ate pancakes at Denny's--my poor father, who at his advanced age regularly drove like a snail, became Mario Andretti for the 12 miles home. Prior to surgery she'd been constipated all of her life. Is dumping not part of your recovery?


Yes it is a part of it. The reason is that certain foods (sugars, fats, and even some carbohydrates) pass too quickly into the small intestine after surgery where modifications to the stomach and the stomach's 'tubing' have been modified. In other words, our stomachs don't look, act, or work like the originals. In gastric bypass, they actually 'bypass' areas of the digestive system where food use to go. That's why we have to eat slower, in much smaller bites (eraser size pieces), and chew until our food is a liquid.

In all the downsides of gastric bypass, for me this is the worst. Some days I wish I could just eat 'normal'. All these tiny pieces, snail pace eating, and chew-chew-chew is not enjoyable. Everyone says you get use to it to the point it becomes normal for you; but not so far for me! I'm soooooooo looking forward to that day.

I feel so bad for your mother. To choose this lifestyle is one thing; but to have no choice in her case is another. Bless her heart.


----------



## Melissa

I had to take a lot of iron to get my hemoglobin back to normal- which can cause constipation so I just took a magnesium every time I took an iron! Worked for me. You can take up to 800 mg of magnesium daily.


----------



## Karen

I was just online reading about it and wondering why we all haven't been told this more natural and cheaper alternative. With all the constipation products on the market, how simple and straight forward it this! Thank you for the info and I'm going to definitely talk to my surgeon during my appointment later this month.


----------



## frogmammy

Karen said:


> Boy I wish I could. I'm disabled (in a wheelchair much of the time) and can only walk a few steps at a time.


Here's one I really enjoy. Not only is it an exercise, it is extremely calming.

Dr. Chen's Tai Chi Qigong workout in Wheelchair DVD | eBay

Also, there's this one from Richard Simmons (Sit Tight, a DVD) that will knock your socks off!

http://www.richardsimmons.com/j15/i...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=81

Mon


----------



## thequeensblessing

Karen, just wanted to tell you how very proud of you I am!


----------



## Tinker

Sorry Karen, I didn't realize you were wheelchair bound.:ashamed:

You could still try the music, and just move your arms, maybe do a few leg lifts if you are able.


----------



## katydidagain

Karen said:


> I feel so bad for your mother. To choose this lifestyle is one thing; but to have no choice in her case is another. Bless her heart.


My mother passed 7 years ago this coming 10/2. But she didn't have many issues other than some "hasty drives" home from Denny's for 7 years. I'm going to say this wrong but perhaps you need to push your doctors a bit on what you actually *can *eat. I know they're telling you what you should have but she had no restrictions and didn't have many issues. I'm pretty sure--no I'm certain--that we still visited salad bars after her surgery and she was fine though her surgery was very radical. (She went from 240 to 135 PDQ then held it until her final stroke.)


----------



## Karen

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is a very hard thing no matter what age you are when it happens. I lost my Mom to cancer as well and, even having comfort in knowing their suffering is over, it's still rough.

Oh, I have been given a whole list of items I can eat. Plus a whole list of items I can't eat. LOL! Problem is, I can't eat nor drink much of any thing at all without getting sick or nauseated; and I'm not talking a cup of food, I'm talking a couple of teaspoons or less. I should be able to eat at least 1/4-1/2 cup of food at this point. For example, I got VERY sick yesterday after eating a couple of bites of cream of wheat. I often even get sick drinking water. Which leads me to think I may have a stritcher, which is pretty common after gastric bypass. The tube narrows (due to the surgery healing and it only now being the size of a lady's pinky finger as it is now) and the food can't pass down the tube to be digested; it just hangs around in pouch or between the pouch and tube opening. I'll know something on 27th when I see the surgeon. 

I have called the office and talked to the nurse who was anxious to get me in, but I really can't get up there (4 hrs. round-trip) this week other than Tues. when we'll be in TN anyway for my husband's cardiology appointment. However, the doctor is in surgery that day so that won't work. So I'm just going to wait until next week. They could also get me in on Friday, but there's a race in Bristol this week and traffic will be just unbearable as it always is on race weekends between here and Johnson City.


----------



## Karen

Tinker said:


> Sorry Karen, I didn't realize you were wheelchair bound.:ashamed:
> 
> You could still try the music, and just move your arms, maybe do a few leg lifts if you are able.


That okay, you had no way of knowing. I had been doing upper body exercises with hand weights. Had a few days of not feeling well and then running all day for doctor appointments and tests for my husband and just got out of the habit of it more than anything. I've just never been one who enjoyed exercising. Oh how I have always wished I was one of these people who couldn't wait to get out of bed to get in their daily exercise routine! I have to set a time and just make myself do it, like it or not. Started again today and will get more determined to do it every single day. :happy2:


----------



## Karen

frogmammy said:


> Here's one I really enjoy. Not only is it an exercise, it is extremely calming.
> 
> Dr. Chen's Tai Chi Qigong workout in Wheelchair DVD | eBay
> 
> Also, there's this one from Richard Simmons (Sit Tight, a DVD) that will knock your socks off!
> 
> http://www.richardsimmons.com/j15/i...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=81
> 
> Mon


Thank you! I'll did look at them and sounds like just the thing and a little more interesting than just sitting here by myself dreading my boring hand weight routine. That I'm not even sure if I'm doing correctly or not..LOL!


----------



## frogmammy

Gee, Karen, I am SO slow! Took me this long to see your reply!

That Richard Simmons one is a workout! But if you just go a touch further each time, it will really work for you!

I have read that if you exercise RIGHT AWAY when you get up that it is more effective than if you do it later in the day. I have also read that you're more likely to have a heart attack in the morning, so hey, take care! 

How are things going for you?

Mon


----------



## wr

Karen said:


> Thank you! I'll did look at them and sounds like just the thing and a little more interesting than just sitting here by myself dreading my boring hand weight routine. That I'm not even sure if I'm doing correctly or not..LOL!


I was told that if you're moving you're doing it right.


----------



## Tinker

Karen, haven't seen you post here in a while. How is it going for you?


----------

